# Trad Minimalist



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

As I descend deeper and deeper into the trad, I'm finding that the logical end of it all is a wardrobe with not a lot of variety. The trad uniform may be the best way to put it. I don't think that everyone is seeing it this way. Do you?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I find that to be a very confining philosophy, yet liberating at the same time. 

There really is no better way to stay the (trad) course than reining-in ones wardrobe, reducing items to the bear minimum in terms of variance. In so doing the signature is set and the ink dries fast with little chance of smudging. It’s done. Move on. But on the other hand, the slave is often confounded with freedom.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I could do uniforms again, but I doubt it would not vary greatly from my old USN uniforms. Probably a navy sack suit, white ocbd or tennis collar oc, & navy tie with a pair of shell cord AE leeds. 
I recall reading that Albert Einstien did the same with charcoal sacks- he used to waste too much time choosing clothes in the morning.
F


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

The concept of variety within parameters, which I've touched on many a time, comes to mind.

Oxfords, but in many different stripes and colors (within general parameters).
Same with sweaters.
Same with 3-2 sacks, varying fabric, lapels, and colors.
Khakis are worn on such a frequent basis that they are a more static part of the look.
Leather shoes.
Various kinds of repps, emblematics, foulards.

Variations on a theme.

Yes, I see it.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree (mostly) with Coolidge. As I replace exisiting clothes I'm narrowing down to the point where the few suits I need anymore are variations of charcoal (solid, chalk, glen, herringbone), the trousers are British tan (twills, poplin, cord, etc.) or charcoal (hard finish or flannel), sweaters navy cable crew (shetland, cotton, cashmere), and so on. While it may seem limiting, what I like is that I end up wearing my favorite things all the time and will ultimately have a deep wardrobe of items that I love rather than a closet full of items that caught my eye and have to be combined into outfits that work. This has taken me 40 years to learn but each of us has our own preferences and if some want variety unless they're misappopriating funds that should be going into raising their children or supporting their families, it's each person's right to indulge his tastes-unless of course that involves shoes any color other than black made by any make other than Alden.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

My wardrobe has basically boiled down to this: 
5 or 6 OCBDs
3 pairs khakis
One pair of jeans
One pair of cords
4 or 5 sweaters
3 polo shirts
3 tee shirts
two pairs of shorts
8 sport coats (I think) 
1 suit
boat shoes
penny loafers
blutcher moc type shoe
pair of boots 
half a dozen belts
socks and underwear
I have and wear a few things outside this list but when they wear out I won't be replacing them. This list is it. I'm very happy with the variety and look of the clothes for where I'm at in life. When an item wears out I'll be replacing it with a high quality item of the same. Repeat until I'm too old to remember to put pants on in the morning.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The term minimalist TRAD does have a certain appeal to it. Longwing introduced the idea in his opening post and as I read each subsequent post in this thread, I was convinced that first Coolidge and then Brooksfan had reduced the concept to it's essence. Then Familyman added his characteristically pragmatic spin on the concept and indeed, we have an achievable and very workable plan for building and maintaining our wardrobes. I for one am inclined to simplify life at every available opportunity. Good heavens, I feel another episode of closet purging coming on...help me, help me!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

My dress shirts are white, blue or blue and white stripes. In OCBD and broadcloth.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

familyman said:


> This list is it. I'm very happy with the variety and look of the clothes for where I'm at in life. When an item wears out I'll be replacing it with a high quality item of the same. Repeat until I'm too old to remember to put pants on in the morning.


This is my feeling as well. My list would be very similar to this, save for the fact that I may have a few more things to wear out first. As I mentioned in another thread, I really feel like I'm coming into my own in terms of what I'm looking for in clothes and what I'm then purchasing. Perhaps this equates to minimalism, which I am more than comfortable with. Not having too many options can not only save time, but can be quite liberating...

TT


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

As a base wardrobe, I absolutely agree that having just a few, high quality, classic items is the way to go. As pointed out above, these items always look good and never go out of style -- which are big reasons people dress trad.

Nevertheless, because trad things dont go out of style, and because good clothing lasts, I find that my wardrobe has slowly grown to much larger than expected (although still no where near some folks here).

Some non-minimalist trad items are just too good to not own. For example, tennis or cricket sweaters, seersucker, madras shirts, GTH pants, and fun belts. These things can be picked up on sale for nothing and last forever. Then there are the items that people give you. I find that when family and friends think you dress well, they are more likely to give clothing (sweaters, etc) as gifts. The real problem is finding occassions to wear some of the less minimalist items. 

And since I know that LongWing generally invests in good stuff (and I think he is about my size), I would like to make the very generous offer to accept unwanted items as he minimalizes his closets


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the contributions. Tom, I'd keep you in mind next time I'm weeding out.

In addition to OCBDs, which have been the majority of my recent purchases, I have a nice variety of broadcloth shirts in classic patterns. However, I'm finding that due to it's virtual indestructabillity and it's ease of ironing, I am reaching more and more for the OCBD. I iron quickly and without starch or finesse. The OCBD is perfect for this. If I needed to maintain a more professional appearance I might send broadcloth and pinpoint shirting out for laundering and pressing, but given my lifestyle the OCBD is fine and dandy enough.

About shoes: I've always liked them. I've accumulated a small variety of quality leather shoes of late, but I find that I like wearing my favorites a bit more than I like having a variety. Like Foghorn, I could probably wear plain toe bluchers to work daily - except that I only have one pair. If I could have a re-do, I'd consider trading in the longwing bluchers for another pair of plain toe bluchers to rotate. But the longwings will last forever and PlainToe would be a lousy forum name, don't you think? And as much as I love tassel loafers, I continue to feel like I'm pretending to be something that I'm not when I wear them. That's a hard one to explain, so I'm not going to bother. Bottom line is that I could happily get by with one LHS, 2 plain toe bluchers and a lace up suit shoe. And, of course, a few casual shoes as well.

Moving on, I go for wool trousers in gray and tan. I could easily limit my casual trousers khakis, cords, and poplins in tan. I've grown very fond of my shetland sweaters and worry that they will someday disappear alltogether. I have a few suits, but the only one I wear is the charcoal sack. I wouldn't mind having another in winter weight, but I just don't wear suits enough (I need to work on my social life) and there is always something more important to buy.

Finally, I have to speculate that the man with the small, focused, high quality wardrobe ends up spending less money than the man who, while trying to save a few bucks, becomes a compulsive ebay shopper.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I should add that I don't yet feel like I have enough sportcoats and am not sure when that is going to happen.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

crs said:


> My dress shirts are white, blue or blue and white stripes. In OCBD and broadcloth.


concur. I'd rather spend on a nice (albeit plain) suit or sportcoat. The shirts go with everything (suits/jackets/ties) and are always appropriate.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

im bringing this thread up.

my room is a mess, filled with stuff i never wear. my email inbox is a mess, filled with saved favourite ebay searches.

i'm tired of it. tired of choices. i just crossed out the madras sack i've always wanted on my want-list. am i actually going to wear it more than 5 times a year? probably not. i'm with you LongWing and Phil. Minimalism is the way to go.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

From the third page of the "A Trad 'What are you Wearing?" thread:

"Southwick charcoal grey (Douglas model) suit, white Mercer OCBD...oh, what the hell: just read last week's. Every day it's either a navy or grey suit with or without a stripe, and of course I alternate watch straps and ties. Everything else is the same. 
Cheers, Harris"


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

There is something to be said for this approach. I'm thinking of a spring cleaning closet purge (the goal being to at least eliminate a lot of the items in my "second" closet in our guest bedroom).


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

*Simplifying my sweaters*

This winter, I've been weeding my sweaters. I'm going to a wool-only approach. Cotton sweaters (I have a few LE drifters from past years overstocks) fade and don't look nice after a year or so.

RE: itch factor - I always wear a OCBD or plaid broadcloth shirt under my sweaters anyway. That is my every non-client workday winter wardrobe - sweater, buttondown and Bills or cords.

I'm putting together a nice collection of lambswool v-necks and shetlands made in USA, Canada, Scotland, Ireland, etc.

LE has gone completely to Chinese made. I have a nice red lambswool v-neck from a few years ago that I was shocked to see was Scotland made.

I also picked up that classic Norweigan made Bean navy-with-white-thingies sweater from Brownshoe on the 'change.

I've picked up three of the BB scottish shetlands the last two years. A great deal at 1/2. Though BB does not offer a tall, which I prefer, I have found their shetlands long enough in the sleeve and body.

I'll look to add some vests for next winter.

P.S. Ron_A - I love your avatar. That photo of Judge Smails is a CLASSIC. I love the exasperated expression on his face.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

By George, I think he's got it. I like depth-thus 6 variations of the black calf blucher by Alden, 50+ variations of BB ties on navy backgrounds, 14 suits in subtle variations of navy and charcoal, etc. Gray wool pants-flannel, cavalry twill, gabardine, tropical wool, etc. etc. 

Some call it monotony-I call it variations on a theme.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I wonder how many similar threads there have been over the past 3 years or so. some of us, myself included, enjoy and embrace the idea of a minimalistic wardrobe. some don't. the wardrobe that I am aiming for is extremly minimalistic, simple and almost uniform. I remember that there is a poster on AAAC that only wears solid dark blue ties, which I find to be a great idea.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

paper clip said:


> I always wear a OCBD or plaid broadcloth shirt under my sweaters anyway. That is my every non-client workday winter wardrobe - sweater, buttondown and Bills or cords.
> 
> I'm putting together a nice collection of lambswool v-necks and shetlands made in USA, Canada, Scotland, Ireland, etc.


That pretty much describes my everyday wardrobe, too, though I'm curious as to where you've been sourcing your sweaters -- beyond Andover and O'Connell's, it seems most everything I see is Asian-made now.

Also, I know I sound like a broken record these days, but if you're looking for vests, give Ethan a call -- they still have some old-stock McGeorge sleeveless v-necks (including a few cable-knits). Get em' while you can: you're not likely to find anything nicer.

EGF


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Less is more. However, that doesnt necessarily mean less in terms of quantity. To me, minimalism is as much about the the streamlining of focus as it is the streamlining of junk. To me, minimalism is about owning only items that fit properly, that fall exactly into whatever style you espouse, and not straying from it for either some deal or for the purchase of something you may or may not wear. A closet full of favorites is minimalism to me. 

Ive become more and more minimalist over the years, and continue to do so. I find the hardest area to do this is shoes though. Some people seem to suffice with 2 pairs of shoes. I feel every one of my 20 or so pairs is essential though. They each fill a role in my wardrobe, and they are all worn with regularity. 

My ultimate goal is to get my wardrobe pared down to the absolute essentials, nothing more nothing less. As time passes I see some of my ties or suit patterns I used to like drop to the wayside, narrowing my focus even more. At some point I suppose I will get to the ideal, which is owning not one item that I dont wear with regularity. Its an exercise in retraint, patience, and focus. A zen and the art of wardrobe maintainance.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Less is indeed more. But more can be fun too.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm a big tent Trad--I need a big tent to hold all the stuff!


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

*"Get a life. Buy your clothes at J. Press. You'll look fine."*

There comes a time when you've more or less mastered the ins and outs of dressing well, and there isn't really any more to it. When everything in your wardrobe is classic, good dressing habits have been internalized, and most everything goes with everything else anyhow, so there's no need to really think about it anymore. There's always another variation in weight or shade or pattern, but any interest is simply for fun. The mind is free to dally on other things. ​


----------



## haruki (Dec 28, 2007)

katon said:


> There comes a time when you've more or less mastered the ins and outs of dressing well, and there isn't really any more to it. When everything in your wardrobe is classic, good dressing habits have been internalized, and most everything goes with everything else anyhow, so there's no need to really think about it anymore. There's always another variation in weight or shade or pattern, but any interest is simply for fun. The mind is free to dally on other things. ​


Sartorial Zen. I like it.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

It's always a little funny reading my old posts because I'm reminded how fluid my opinions can be. 3 changes I see: I now think I can get by with fewer sportcoats, the broadcloth shirts are now back in full rotation and the cordovan tassels are seeing more wear.

This spring/summer my 2 blazers will be worn about 80% of the time. I'll wear a tan linen sportcoat on occasion and I'll pair the blue chambray with chinos when I fell like it. I could probably stick with OCBDs more religiously if I wore a tie every day, but I don't, so it's nice to wear shirts with something going on.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Phil said:


> Less is more. However, that doesnt necessarily mean less in terms of quantity. To me, minimalism is as much about the the streamlining of focus as it is the streamlining of junk. To me, minimalism is about owning only items that fit properly, that fall exactly into whatever style you espouse, and not straying from it for either some deal or for the purchase of something you may or may not wear. A closet full of favorites is minimalism to me.
> 
> Ive become more and more minimalist over the years, and continue to do so. I find the hardest area to do this is shoes though. Some people seem to suffice with 2 pairs of shoes. I feel every one of my 20 or so pairs is essential though. They each fill a role in my wardrobe, and they are all worn with regularity.
> 
> My ultimate goal is to get my wardrobe pared down to the absolute essentials, nothing more nothing less. As time passes I see some of my ties or suit patterns I used to like drop to the wayside, narrowing my focus even more. At some point I suppose I will get to the ideal, which is owning not one item that I dont wear with regularity. Its an exercise in retraint, patience, and focus. A zen and the art of wardrobe maintainance.


I don't think it can be stated any better than this, Phil. I wholeheartedly agree...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I don't have THAT many clothes, but I pretty much wear everything I have. Living in an older, smaller house helps with the discipline. I force myself to rotate my in-season wardrobe. If something comes up that I don't want to wear, I get rid of it. I came in the other day from work, took off my jacket and hung it up on the "Goodwill" rod. I just decided I'd rather wear my other stuff. For my cool weather clothes, if something is to go in, something else must come out. I do have a bit of room in the summer rotation. Replacements mean a general upgrade in quality. Maybe not a minimalist approach, but at least a controlled one.

Scott


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*I agree, up to a point.*

1. having "discovered" gingham checks and mini-checks, I'm now hopelessly addicted to them and probably wear them more than my solid bb obsessive compulsive button downs.
2. having picked up a couple of nice shirts--an ascot chang, plus a thomas pink--i now know that there is still much to be learned about fabric. I have found I really really like a shirt with extremely long tails.
3. being married to a women who thinks that the trad style is a bit square I occassionally find it necessary to put on something "hip". Yes, I said it, it is true. I suppose it indicates that I don't hew to the extreme trad orthodoxy, like some do around here. of course, this should be obvious, given my designated location (see above). I like it that way.
4. Back to the minimalist theme, I agree that i've found that it is possible to make do with a few key staples. Wool slacks in shades of grey and taupe, navy blazer. Oddly enough, for me a key enabler to making this work was getting a jacket that fits me well, in my (ahem) current size.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm pretty much done with my wardrobe. Thanks to this forum and a couple of years of tactical shopping, I have enough suits, khakis, shirts, ties, shoes and jackets to take me anywhere I need to go. I find that I'm usually the best dressed guy (if I do say so myself) wherever I go. The purchase of several pair of cordos and a polo coat this winter capped it all off.

I feel like I don't need anything else, merely upgrades or replacements as things wear out. The beauty of Trad. Now I can start obsessing about cars.......


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

My wardrobe has actually shrunk in the past year since I originally posted. I found that I had more sportcoats/blazers than I was really wearing so I downsized to four. A pair of khakis wore out and I haven't felt the need to replace. I'm at six OCBD's but I think 4 or 5 will be just fine when a few wear out. Three polos is certainly plenty. 
Shoes, or rather boots, is where I've had an increase. I've picked up a second pair of shell boots, 405's in #8. I also have a pair of Whites Semi Dress on order as a boot that falls somewhere in between the Indy's and my Russells. I have a few other pairs of boots that I'm still looking at though the velocity of purchase is slowing. I find I can wear a white OCBD and khakis every day and I'm happy as a clam with it....... as long as I have a nice variety of shoes/boots to wear with it. I guess I've found what is really important in my personal wardrobe. 
Fewer hangers, more shoe trees.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I feel as though I'm ready mentally to join the trad minimalism movement (jump on, people!), but my business casual job won't allow it. I'd love to have a job where I would wear a suit every day (perhaps a blazer and wool odd trousers on Friday) and would wear predominately blue and white shirts (probably OCBDs) and have one of each of ecru, yellow, pink, red uni stripe OCBDs. I'd be more than happy wearing a blue or white shirt every day and dressing it up with a tie, but currently I can only stand the blue OCBD + khakis/flannels uniform so much. When there's no tie or jacket, it gets boring quick.

I do, however, have a fondness for madras, and I don't know if I'll ever be able to minimize that part of my wardrobe. I've currently got three madras shirts -- two long sleeve, one short sleeve -- but recently had to restrain myself from buying two more while thrifting. I think they were about $7 each -- knock off a few dollars and I would have gotten them for sure. Throw in three ties, and I'm hoping to add a bow eventually. I don't know why, but I just love the stuff. And I only wear them for a couple months out of the year.


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

familyman said:


> I find I can wear a white OCBD and khakis every day and I'm happy as a clam with it....... as long as I have a nice variety of shoes/boots to wear with it. I guess I've found what is really important in my personal wardrobe.
> Fewer hangers, more shoe trees.


This is me exactly. Unfortunately, the wife is not happy with me wearing one color all the time, so I'm not sure what to do about that. Fewer clothing choices in the morning when groggy and running late is better, IMHO.


----------



## haruki (Dec 28, 2007)

fruityoaty said:


> This is me exactly. Unfortunately, the wife is not happy with me wearing one color all the time, so I'm not sure what to do about that. Fewer clothing choices in the morning when groggy and running late is better, IMHO.


This is me and blue shirts. I have other colors, but my go-to shirts are always the blue ones.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*Where to pare*

This thread got me thinking about things I should jettison from my closet. Here is a Top 5 list. Note these are strictly subjective choices. Objectively, they can all fit in a stylish Trad wardrobe. 

Patterned Woven Sport Shirts. Basically, I will put away any shirt that buttons up but that I would not wear with a tie. From now on, strictly OCBD's and BCBD's for business or casual. This might, in general, be a means of limiting my shirts to light colors or maybe just getting a way from overly busy patterns. I may even jettison madras here.
Sweater Vests These look good on some guys, but on me they accent the nerdiness factor, an area that I need no additional accenting. Plus, I don't like V-necks with sleeves or without.
"Nice" Polos I find that my favorite polos are cheap, slim fitting $10 Uniqlo tennis shirts in an almost t-shirty fabric. I will stick with those. Even most slim fit polos are too bulky. Also, I can't think of too many life situations where both 1) any polo was dressy enough; and 2) the cheapest available wouldn't be.
Bills M1P's I like the tapered, GI look of the Bills M1. Even more, I like the huge pockets and the comfortable rise. These baby's never, ever bind in critical areas. Maybe the M1P's are a bridge too far, maybe they just look too Englishy with their forward pleat.
Red Pants I think this year I will say GTH with pastel.
I reserve the right to change my mind at any time. In fact, even as I'm writing this I am mentally creating exceptions for a favored M1P.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

My wardrobe will probably expand over time but never become as varied as many women's. I may have three or four different shoes, jackets, belts, and pants per season. They will all be classics and be replaced by identical or similar designs when they deteriorate. Call me anti-fashion, but I hate to quit wearing clothes I love after one season. Shirts and ties will be more varied since they are the focal point and the closest objects to my face. A variety of shirts will keep my look fresh when I am not sporting ties. A variety of ties will provide sufficient change against a backdrop of two or three different dress shirts and ties.

I have read that maintaining minimal variety in your wardrobe projects an image of stability and loyalty. Besides saving money and wearing only clothes you love, what are some other benefits of Trad minimalism?


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

katon said:


> The mind is free to dally on other things. ​


I eagerly await this moment. I'll get there someday. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Lawson said:


> Besides saving money and wearing only clothes you love, what are some other benefits of Trad minimalism?


First, I don't know that minimalism saves money. See Phil's comments on being a minimalist in style (that is, picking a basic style and sticking to it ["style" being more narrowly defined, in this case, than simply "trad"]) while still having a large number of items. For example, minimalism might be having 10 white dress shirts and 10 blue dress shirts, instead of 2 white, 2 blue, and 18 other colors and patterns. Same number of pieces -- and thus same amount of money spent -- but without the variance in style.

Second, the main benefit of minimalism as I see it is not having a number of items that can only be worn with one or two others. For example, I have an LE pinpoint button-down, white with a navy and pink check, that seems to really only work well with a solid, preferable navy, tie. I rarely wear it, because it just doesn't go with much. So minimalism ensures that I don't have to be stuck wearing the same basic outfit every time I choose to wear one particular garment.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> Also, I can't think of too many life situations where both 1) any polo was dressy enough; and 2) the cheapest available wouldn't be.


So well put - it's polo-related genius.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I tried minimalism but I failed. I have too much stuff.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm a Trad minimalist minimalist.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I tried minimalism but I failed. I have too much stuff.


As least you recognize the reality of your situation.
AlanC on the other hand, is still in denial... <smile>

DD


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I've begun limiting my use of colour.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Untilted said:


> im bringing this thread up.
> 
> my room is a mess, filled with stuff I never wear. my email inbox is a mess, filled with saved favorite ebay searches.


I especially relate to the last bit. I'm getting compulsive acquisition syndrome although in my defense I try to be very selective when shopping now. If I don't find exactly what I want then I try not to substitute. 
I'm also adopting the habit/rule that anytime I get something new that I have to toss out something in exchange.

Mychael


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

mipcar said:


> I'm also adopting the habit/rule that anytime I get something new that I have to toss out something in exchange.
> 
> Mychael


this is what im starting to do as well.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

What colors are must-haves for polo shirts for a TradMin? 

I have a navy blue LE polo that I love but don't know what other colors to get. 

I think I could get by wearing no other color but navy, but it's not a very "fun" color.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ The polos I like for spring/summer:

-- Red (close to primary color)
-- Several shades of blue
-- White, maybe with stripes

I don't love green on me except for pants, and I stay away from purple.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

hillcityjosh said:


> What colors are must-haves for polo shirts for a TradMin?
> 
> I have a navy blue LE polo that I love but don't know what other colors to get.
> 
> I think I could get by wearing no other color but navy, but it's not a very "fun" color.


White. Get a couple, because they stain easily -- but they go with anything. Pale yellow and pink are good, too.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

hillcityjosh said:


> What colors are must-haves for polo shirts for a TradMin?
> 
> I have a navy blue LE polo that I love but don't know what other colors to get.
> 
> I think I could get by wearing no other color but navy, but it's not a very "fun" color.


Navy
Maize yellow
Red--I personally prefer one or two shades deeper than standard bright red
White
Pink--if it's your style:icon_smile_big:
Hunter

I also have a PRL black (red pony) golfer for Festa Italiana and the local Greek parish festivals...

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## wmdunn (Jun 3, 2006)

katon said:


> There comes a time when you've more or less mastered the ins and outs of dressing well, and there isn't really any more to it. When everything in your wardrobe is classic, good dressing habits have been internalized, and most everything goes with everything else anyhow, so there's no need to really think about it anymore. There's always another variation in weight or shade or pattern, but any interest is simply for fun. The mind is free to dally on other things. ​


Well said......don't forget, every piece of music ever written......was done with only eight little notes....


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

wmdunn said:


> Well said......don't forget, every piece of music ever written......was done with only eight little notes....


technically not true. you forgot to account for flat and sharp notes.

just messin'.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

May not belong in this thread, but getting rid of most stuff in wallet is totally liberating.

Most of us can get by every day with no more than three cards, including a drivers license, and one blank check.

Once you reach this blinding glimpse of the obvious, you can get a very thin card case like ones from Coach that really simplify your life.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^That kind of minimalism I can embrace. I use--and recommend--the Hartmann Weekend Wallet.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I admire the minimalist lifestyle. Perhaps someone can give me some advice. My weight tends to fluctuate given a number of factors and I find myself alternating between 3 different virtually identical wardrobes of OCBDs, Khakis, basic wool trousers, Navy blazers...the usual. This, much to the chagrin of my wife for taking up closet space. My weight really does go up and down a couple of inches either way and I don't want to have to buy new clothes or endure endless alterations that ever quite look as good as the original. Since I buy quality and timeless traditional clothing nothing every seems to wear out. The reason for the weight gain and loss are a little more complicated than simple self disciple and I won't bore with the details. Any advice or suggestions other than renting a storage room?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^That kind of minimalism I can embrace. I use--and recommend--the Hartmann Weekend Wallet.


I've used this wallet for a while now, and I can +1 Alan's recommendation


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

I like Untitled's note about sharps and flats, but aren't those the equivalent transposition of ties and shirts?


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

I was searching for something else, and found this thread. I've also found the wallet I was looking for, and will be getting a Hartmann Weekend Wallet immediately.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Intrepid said:


> May not belong in this thread, but getting rid of most stuff in wallet is totally liberating.
> 
> Most of us can get by every day with no more than three cards, including a drivers license, and one blank check.
> 
> Once you reach this blinding glimpse of the obvious, you can get a very thin card case like ones from Coach that really simplify your life.


I picked up one from the Polo outlet years ago and love it, keep things very simple. I have a TYME card (ATM for most other folks) on one side, my license on the other and one credit card, my insurance card & a business card in the center.

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> I've begun limiting my use of colour.


LOL!!! Oh how I love when these old posts resurface.

Why this one (photo) didn't get more play I'll never know. And the sad part is, I don't think I kept it.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Is Glass half full?*



Untilted said:


> technically not true. you forgot to account for flat and sharp notes.
> 
> just messin'.


Keep in mind that not all minimalist music is Trad.
See this site for an example.

just messin'.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> May not belong in this thread, but getting rid of most stuff in wallet is totally liberating.
> 
> Most of us can get by every day with no more than three cards, including a drivers license, and one blank check.
> 
> Once you reach this blinding glimpse of the obvious, you can get a very thin card case like ones from Coach that really simplify your life.


I never had a hugely stuffed wallet, but I have finally adopted the practice of the small wallet and love it!!!! I use a Filson product - the "Secutiry Wallet" :

It holds a couple of 20s, license, ins. card, bar card, atm card and fits easily in my front pocket - no more unsightly back bulge!


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

paper clip said:


> I never had a hugely stuffed wallet, but I have finally adopted the practice of the small wallet and love it!!!! I use a Filson product - the "Secutiry Wallet" :
> 
> It holds a couple of 20s, license, ins. card, bar card, atm card and fits easily in my front pocket - no more unsightly back bulge!


Pretty sure I could fit a 256k compact flash memory card in that wallet, containing the entire discography of Culture Club (as long as you store everything as Garage Band or ACID loops).

The printed score of Koyaanisquatsi might be ever so slightly too thick, however. You may have to settle for learning piano the old fashioned way, with all those boring drills, repetitive scales, and tedious arpeggios.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Great thread. I came here from another clothes related forum that turned out to be about wearing costumes. Since then I've discovered a set of values I can endorse, and a virtue--simplicity with quality--that I believe is sustainable. 

I read through several hundred pages of 'what are you wearing' and (If I may mention a name without a breach of etiquette) at first found myself amused by 'Uncle Mac'. I thought it was some sort of joke that almost every picture he posted was a seasonally appropriate variation of an outfit with a navy blazer or navy suit jacket. Soon it dawned on me that it was not a joke: it was a most impressive defense of the axiom that a quality blue jacket is the foundation of a wardrobe.

So I'm trying to downsize, but don't know what to do with things like the virtually unworn JAB (pleated trouser) plastic suit I got on ebay for c. $45. I acquired too much stuff before I had a coherent strategy. I don't regret a single one of the c. dozen AE pairs of shoes I bought, but several of the suits and jackets were a mistake. And don't get me started on the junk I bought from J Peterman.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

P Hudson said:


> Great thread. I came here from another clothes related forum that turned out to be about wearing costumes. Since then I've discovered a set of values I can endorse, and a virtue--simplicity with quality--that I believe is sustainable.
> 
> I read through several hundred pages of 'what are you wearing' and (If I may mention a name without a breach of etiquette) at first found myself amused by 'Uncle Mac'. I thought it was some sort of joke that almost every picture he posted was a seasonally appropriate variation of an outfit with a navy blazer or navy suit jacket. Soon it dawned on me that it was not a joke: it was a most impressive defense of the axiom that a quality blue jacket is the foundation of a wardrobe.
> 
> So I'm trying to downsize, but don't know what to do with things like the virtually unworn JAB (pleated trouser) plastic suit I got on ebay for c. $45. I acquired too much stuff before I had a coherent strategy. I don't regret a single one of the c. dozen AE pairs of shoes I bought, but several of the suits and jackets were a mistake. And don't get me started on the junk I bought from J Peterman.


Welcome! It is always interesting to trade posts with one that is going into summer, as we move into fall, in the US.

You may very well find that staying tuned here will help you to define a philosophy of clothing that will make minimalism a part of your make up.

You may find that you can define exactly who you are, such as TNSIL, and this avoids buying a lot of stuff that looks like a bargain, but doesn't conform to who you really are.

You don't really need a lot of stuff to feel totally at ease with yourself. A blue blazer, OCBD, Bills, Hober ties, etc will take you a lot of places. As you point out, it is easy to read the copy in a Peterman catalogue, and think that a "WWII Royal Navy sweater" would be a good acquisition, and then realize that it isn't really "who you are"; and eventually pass it along to the Salvation Army, or some such.

Looking forward to your ideas.


----------

